# finnex ray 2 or another fugeray planted plus



## ethanhunter (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi
I have a 40 g breeder with one fugeray planted plus. Looking to add another fugeray planted or should I add a ray 2 instead? I have no co2 just dosing Excel. Would I be good with 2 fugeray planted? Thanks


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

Adding a ray2 would be overkill in my opinion.The fugeray you currently have puts you in the low to medium light category. A second fugeray could put you over the line, but I would try that before putting money into a ray2. IMO you will most likely run into problems with algae with the second fugeray and will definitely have algae problems with the ray2.

here are the links to some info on PAR data for these fixtures...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396 - LED Compendium
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944 - Finnex PAR Data


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

just opt for a single Ray2. I have 36" for sale in perfect shape.


----------



## ethanhunter (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks..so just one fugeray planted should be sufficent for dwarf hairgrass, micro sword, prava ,blyxa japoni? Is the par greater on fugeray planted then the orginal fugeray?


----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a planted+ I'm putting on a 40B, I think I'm going to add a monster ray to it. I heavily plant my tanks, and I prefer multiple fixtures as a single source has numerous downsides.


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

Bryk said:


> I heavily plant my tanks, and I prefer multiple fixtures as a single source has numerous downsides.


I agree with this. I have a T5HO on my 40B and have a problem with the light spread. Ideally two fixtures would help but then there is an algae concern. I have struggled to carpet with dwarf hairgrass under medium light. The real issue is a lack of CO2 though. An available carbon source would mean you can increase the light.


----------

